# Piano black dash trim protection?



## Ge03 (Jul 19, 2011)

My new car is due soon and part of the dash and the main down sweep in the centre is piano black. Any suggestions for a protection coating to stop it collecting micro scratches?


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

If it's the shiny black stuff I'm thinking then I bet it's got lacquer on it

The best chance you have of minimising scratches is a ceramic coating, but even these won't save you from someone catching it with a coat zip or a ring on your hand

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ge03 (Jul 19, 2011)

Not sure about the top surface but I do know, by looking at a couple of demonstrators, that they all seem to collect micro scratch marks from every day wiping off of dust and finger prints.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Not too sure about coatings but I was advised by Steampunk on here to get a Crazy Pile cloth for my B Pillars as these were the softest and the only ones he has ever found suitable for piano black parts.
Good to see you back Ge03....hope all is well.

Dave


----------



## iansoutham (Aug 4, 2006)

BMW Piano Black is an unlaquered plastic finish that will scratch just by putting your hand on it a couple of times. 

Your best bet would be a good sealant sprayed on with the trim removed. You cannot polish it as you are polishing the impregnated plastic itself.

We have this discussion every week with our customers when we hand over their new cars


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

If you find the secret then let me know! The dash in my Mercedes is a nightmare. To minimise micro scratches I minimise the number of times i clean it.


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

DuncanB said:


> If you find the secret then let me know! The dash in my Mercedes is a nightmare. To minimise micro scratches I minimise the number of times i clean it.


And never dry wipe.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Try a fluffy duster or blow dry the dust away, all in a touchless fashion. After all it's only dust that collects.


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Try a fluffy duster or blow dry the dust away, all in a touchless fashion. After all it's only dust that collects.


It's not just dust. There's sneeze remnants, unknown drip marks, finger prints.......


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I use Prima Amigo glaze and then seal with something like Polish Angel Black Wulfenite or Master Sealant


----------



## Ge03 (Jul 19, 2011)

DuncanB said:


> If you find the secret then let me know! The dash in my Mercedes is a nightmare. To minimise micro scratches I minimise the number of times i clean it.


That's my one, the new Mercedes dash. I learnt from my previous one that even with anti-static spray, using the blower end on my car vac/dryer and only using a dampened soft lint free cloth, it still collected scratches. So this time round I'm going to coat it, just a question of what best to coat it with.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Stick some CQUARTZ or ceramic coating on - that should help a lot!


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

Ge03 said:


> That's my one, the new Mercedes dash. I learnt from my previous one that even with anti-static spray, using the blower end on my car vac/dryer and only using a dampened soft lint free cloth, it still collected scratches. So this time round I'm going to coat it, just a question of what best to coat it with.


I got fed up with it, took it to paint shop, let them slap real body paint and clearcoat on it (thickest possiable). Mine is from Kia, it was laquered with some sticky thin like rubber clear coat. Now ,I polish it when it gets swirls and it looks like new in few minutes. Then wax it or seal it. And my painter is artist with a gun, they even look 10 better , glossier and smoother now. :buffer:


----------



## AFK_Matrix (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi there, 

I have a Nissan leaf and it has glossy shiny black parts on the dash and I'd love to know how to keep these clean? 

There are also light and dark coloured plastics I need to clean marks off, what would you suggest I use? 

Thanks


----------



## Hairy Pete (Oct 2, 2012)

Back in 2010 i waited an extra 4 weeks to get piano key black as an extra in my BM . Waste of time it was delivered with more scratches than you could imagine....end up vinyl wrapping all the parts over several weekends. Back and front ashtray lids were the hardest to remove.


----------

